
A Plan to Stop Breaches with Dead Simple Database Encryption - Errorcod3
https://www.wired.com/story/field-level-encryption-databases-mongobd/
======
Errorcod3
MongoDB Offers Field Level Encryption:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/06/mongodb_offer...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/06/mongodb_offers_.html)

